# Mplus+ home maintenance reviews



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am looking for a home care maintenance package for a villa in Dubai. Called a couple of places, said they would call/email back with quotes but as usual with the typical dreadful customer service, no calls or emails. 

Found Mplus+ online with detailed description and prices etc. I would like to know if anyone had any experience dealing with them. Would really appreciate if you could share your opinion or suggestion for companies with very good customer service and decent maintenance contract. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Mplus is either owned or has a exclusive agreement with Emaar. So if your building or villa is a Emaar property, they are the ones to go with since they will be able to service you the best and have access to the Emaar parts that were used in your building. 

I live in an Emaar building but use Maintenance Central. They are okay but most things I need (in the way of parts) have to be outsourced to Mplus. The guys come out timely and do the work in the time allocated.

I hear that Maintenance Central is actually good when it comes to villas and better in the Motor City area. Good Luck.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, indoMLA! Appreciate your opinion. I understand Mplus+ is supposedly the biggest maintenance company in the UAE. I am looking to get a contract for a Nakheel property. It appears to be slim picking out there so I am hoping to choose the lesser of two weevils  I will check out Maintenance Central as well. Thanks!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We have a maintenance package with Mplus+ and we live in an Emaar building so they are great as far as parts are concerned (IndoMLA is correct about that).

The service is also really good - some of the best in Dubai (knock on wood). They normally show up on time and follow instructions. The technicians seems fairly professional and clean up after themselves. They call you when AC/Plumbing/Electrical check-ups are due and book an appointment so you don't have to run after them for the 'free' check-ups which are part of your package.

Had an AC problem a while ago, the landlord sent some random technicians who broke it even more than it was before. Mplus came and fixed it in an hour. 

I feel like I'm jinxing myself for praising customer service in Dubai so let's hope they continue being good


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

That sounds encouraging, w_man! Was worried about making appointments for the regular services included in the package, but it is reassuring to know they do not shirk their responsibility after payment. 

[email protected] Cross fingers they will continue to provide good service.

Thanks very much for your input!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

just bumping this up as i too am looking at m+plus or alternatives. wondering if anyone else has further comments/info.

one of my big questions regards the a/c cleaning that is included. i wonder how good a job they will do. is it enough that i don't need to have a further cleaning done? i don't want to play out a little for a little bit of service to find that i really just need a super duper scrub [so to speak] as i am willing to pay if it's necessary.

i also worry about m+plus coming in for "routine" free maintenance and then trying to upsell me on stuff that isn't really broken.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well the guys look after my place in Jumeirah Park and do a great job, but then again the MD is my best friend. As they are part owned by Carillion who are one of UKs biggest service providers they have certain standards that they must work to.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Mplus+ are among the best I dealt with in Dubai .


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mplus+ is the contractor for the Torch, fairly reliable but I have had one problem.

I had a running toilet and  they tiled in the thing instead of giving you access through a removable lid, the Mplus guy had to remove tiles and of course broke one in the process.

You would think a building as new and as big as the Torch would have kept a few pallets of tile around wouldn't you? Nope, I call occasionally to ask when they are coming back to fix it but a new supervisor usually comes, looks at it and say he will get right back with me. Waiting, waiting, waiting...........

Not Mplus fault of course, I don't think?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

sammylou said:


> just bumping this up as i too am looking at m+plus or alternatives. wondering if anyone else has further comments/info.
> 
> one of my big questions regards the a/c cleaning that is included. i wonder how good a job they will do. is it enough that i don't need to have a further cleaning done? i don't want to play out a little for a little bit of service to find that i really just need a super duper scrub [so to speak] as i am willing to pay if it's necessary.
> 
> i also worry about m+plus coming in for "routine" free maintenance and then trying to upsell me on stuff that isn't really broken.


Not sure how well they clean the AC - I have never seen it but the first time they came (2 years after we moved in and never had it cleaned ) - my wife said the guy showed the filthy filter to her and cleaned it in the tub - she said it seemed like a good job.

I have never had any technician come and up sell me on anything during routine maintenance. Usually they are just technicians and as far as I know, they don't get commission on up selling anything.


----------

